# [Allgemein] Interlacing-Probleme beim Capturen



## Masterblaster (4. Oktober 2002)

*Interlaced/ Progressive Problem beim Capturing*

Hallo Videoschnit Freunde/ Experten,
ich habe von einem Freund ein Video auf DV Kassetten bekommen um es zu schneiden 

und dann auf eine DVD zu brennen.
Als schnittprgramm nutze ich Ulead Media Studio Pro 6.5 zusammen mit einer Texas 

Instruments basierten IEE 1394 Karte.
Ich habe es wie er mit Videocapture gecaptured, mit Video Editor 

geschnitten(Projekteinstellung war: DV Pal 25 fps 48 khz) und dann in Mpeg 2 

Format gewandelt.
Doch dann musste ich festestellen, dass die Bildqualität in keinster Weise 

zufriedenstellend ist.
Bei Bewegungen, besonders bei vertikalen, franst das Bild sehr stark aus, es 

entstehen horizontale streifen, eine gitterartige Struktur als würde falsche 

Zeilen da sein/ Zeilen fehlen.
Ich habe probiert, dass fertige Video auch in andere Formate zu exportieren, 

MPEG 1, Realmedia, Divx, aber es traten immer dieselben Fehler auf, sodass ich 

vermute, dass es am gecaptureten Ausgangsvideo liegt.
Wenn ich dieses einfach im MSP Vorschaufenster oder mit dem Windowsmediaplayer 

angucke, sind dieselben Effekte da.
Ich hab schon viel in verschiedenen Fenster verstellt(entflechten usw.) aber der 

Effekt tritt immer wieder auf.
Ich vermute es liegt an dem Interlaced (Kamera) Progressive(Capture) Problem, 

aber beim caputuren kann ich nichts bezüglich Capture Fromat einstellen (ist das 

normal)?
Welche Einstellungen beim capturen, bearbeiten, exportieren muss ich verändern, 

damit dieser Effekt nicht mehr auftritt.
Ich benutzte eine Panasonic DV-A1.


Masterblaster


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. Oktober 2002)

Dein Problem ist ein ganz normales "Anfängerproblem":

Deine Kamera zeichnet in Halbbildern auf, beim Exportieren muss du dich entscheiden, ob das finale Video auf Fernseher oder Projekt/PC angeschaut werden soll.
Diese Ausfransungen sind interlace-Probleme, die ein Relikt aus der Angangszeit des Fernsehens sind. Ein Fernseher baut das Bild mit Halbbilder auf, eine PC mit Vollbilder <- Fransungen entstehen.

Auf dem Fernseher ist die Qualität also perfekt.
Willst du diese Effekte auf dem PC vernichten, musst du das Video deinterlacen. VirtualDub steuert da eine ganz vorzügliche Funktion bei!

Also am Besten capturest du dein Video ganz normal und exportierst es mit Vollbildern aber halt noch mit den Relikten - dann verwendest du VD zum komprimierend es Videostreams und zur Vernichtung der Striche.

Das ganze Phänomen kannst du hier irgendwo auch nochmal anschauen (habe es mal in voller Länge beschrieben)

Viel Spaß
Bubi


----------



## Kaethe (6. Oktober 2002)

http://www.saek-pentacon.de/f1/frames/index.htm


----------



## Masterblaster (11. Oktober 2002)

*Deinterlacing geht leider nicht!*

Wenn ich das Projekt als AVi oder MPEG2 exportiere und dann mit Virtual Dub 1.4.10 das öffnen möchte gibts ne Fehlermeldung, sowolh beim Öffnen des gecapturten DV Avis, des exportierten Avis und des Exportierten MPEG 2s.
Ich habe vor endgültig ein MPEG 2 zu haben, das ich dann auf DVD brennen kann?
Wie bekomme ich das deinterlaced?

Masterblaster


----------



## goela (11. Oktober 2002)

Leider kann VirtualDub kein DV (Ausnahme Panasonic DV) und kein MPEG2!!!

-Den angesprochenen DV Codec kannst Du Dir dort herunterladen.
-Wie Du den Codec installieren musst (Win2k) ist hier beschrieben.

Also kannst Du mit diesem Codec das Projekt erstellen und in VirtualDub einlesen und deinterlacen - dann hast Du aber noch kein MPEG2!!!!

Was tun?
Es gibt aber auch noch eine andere Variante!!! Mit TMPEG!!! TMPEG ist das Freewareprogramm für das Erstellen von MPEG1 oder MPEG2-Dateien.
Da kannst Du Dein DV-Material in MPEG2 umrechnen lassen. Ein Assistent hilft Dir bei den Einstellungen für das gewünschte Format: VCD (PAL, NTSC), SVCD (PAL, NTSC) oder DVD (PAL, NTSC).

*Download-Link*

Im angezeigten Dialog kannst Du dann Dein Source-Material deinterlacen!!!


----------



## Masterblaster (4. November 2002)

*Geht immer noch nicht*

Habe mit Videoeditor unter UMSP 6.5 eine MPEG 2 Datei mit constanter Datenrate von 9000Kbit erstellt und sie dann mit TMPEG umgewandelt/(deinterlaced):
Bei den "Settings" habe ich es so eingestellt wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist.
Desweiteren habe ich mit den Optionen:
"Video-Source Typ",
"Sharpen Edge",
"Deinterlace",
"Encode Mode",
herumgespielt, d. h. alle möglichen Kombinationen ausprobiert, aber es sieht immernoch bei vertikalen Schwenks zerfranzt aus, wenn auch nicht mehr so stark.
Ich habe so ca. 30 MPEG2 testdateien erstellt die ich dann auf DVD gebrannt habe und auf meinem Fernseher angeguckt habe, dasselbe Ausfransen wie auf dem PC-Monitor.
Wie bekomme ich das Problem in den Griff????


----------



## Masterblaster (4. November 2002)

*Bild*

Bild 1:


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. November 2002)

Du hast ja jetzt doppelt komprimiert, das solltest du nicht tun.

Exportier, wenn die Platte es erlaubt als unkomprimierte AVI-Datei und deinterlace dann mit VirtualDub - hier kannst du dann auch gleich in DivX konvertieren.


----------



## goela (4. November 2002)

Fragt sich nur, ob er die DVD irgendwo auf einem Standalone Player abspielen möchte, da geht kein DivX!!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. November 2002)

Stimmt, das habe ich ganz vergessen, insofern ist das gar nicht so schlecht, dass man jetzt direkt aus Premiere in MPEG exportieren kann.

@GOLÄ: L e h r   m al   d e i n e    P M - B O X ! ! ! !


----------



## Masterblaster (5. November 2002)

*Klarstellen!*

Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich mein Projekt mit UMSP 6.5 in eine DV codierte Avi Datei exportieren muss und diese dann mittels TMPEG in MPEG2 unter Hilfe von Deinterlacing wandele?
Warum kann ich nicht die expertierte MPEG 2 Datei des Videoprojekts mittels TMPEG neu erstellen zwecks Deinterlacing?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. November 2002)

Weil MPEG2 komprimiert - allerdings genauso wie DV also solltest du als unkomprimierte AVI exportieren, wenn deine Platten das hergeben und dann das unkomprimierte Material nach MPEG2 kodieren.


----------



## El_Schubi (5. November 2002)

aus meiner erfahrung kann ich sagen, daß das deinterlancing meistens nicht so gut funktioniert. ok ich hab bisher nur das vom divx-codec genutzt  . aber generell: warum zeichnest du/dein freund nicht gleich im progressive scan/frame mode auf, da entfällt der ganze mist mit dem deinterlancing, da die kamera gleich nur 25bilder aufzeichnet. genauer gesagt 2 halbbilder gleichzeitig und diese ineinandersetzt.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. November 2002)

Weil das nur semiprofessionelle/professionelle Kameras machen...


----------



## goela (14. November 2002)

Neue Info zu Deinterlace-Problem!

Jetzt hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem mit Deinterlace und TMPEG. Von Ice Age wollte ich Scratch neues Abenteuer von der DVD mit Hilfe meiner analogen Videoschnittkarte (AV-Master) grabben!

Auflösung: 740 x 576, MJPEG, Kompressionsfaktor 1:10, Interlaced

Verschiedene Tests!
- SVCD Template, PAL 480 x 576, Deinterlace -> Ergebnis OK keine Interlace "Fransen"
- SVCD Template, NTSC 480 x 480, Deinterlace -> Ergebnis Schlecht - noch Interlace "Fransen"

Da die Auflösung NTSC 480 x 480 in vertikaler Auflösung nicht 1:1 (oder ein Vielfaches) der Auflösung des Quellmaterials entspricht kommt es bei der Umrechnung mit Deinterlace zu Interpolations bzw. Rundungsfehlern. Dadurch entstehen trotzdem beim Zielmaterial noch Interlace-Fransen.

Sehr wahrscheinlich (müsste ich mal probieren) muss man das Ausgangsmaterial zuerst mit VirtualDub deinterlacen und kann es dann erst in eine niedrigere Auflösung in TMPEG in MPEG1 oder MPEG2 umrechnen lassen.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. November 2002)

Wieso hast du das Video denn analog gecaptured? Wäre es nicht einfacher gewesen die DVD zu rippen und dann zu konvertieren?


----------



## goela (14. November 2002)

Vollkommen richtig! Aber erst musst Du ein DVD-Laufwerk im PC haben!


----------



## Masterblaster (1. Dezember 2002)

Ich habe jetzt mit MSP6.5 ein Teil meines Projektes in DV Avi exportiert und dies dann mittels Batch Konvertierung in TMPEG mit allen Optionen unter "Video" und "Advanced" in MPEG2 gewandelt.
Dies dann auf DVD gebrannt und auf meinem Standalone DVD player auf TV angeguckt, Qualität ist ein etwas besser.
Was müsste man denn unter "Video" und "Advanced" in TMPEG einstellen damit mein mit einem Interlace Camcorder gefilmtes Video keine deinterlace Artefakte hat.
Siehe Bild:


----------



## Masterblaster (1. Dezember 2002)

Und bei den Advanced Einstellungen:


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. Dezember 2002)

Wenn du das Video auf dem TV anschauen willst, brauchst du keinen DeInterlacer, da TV auch nur mit Halbbildern arbeitet.

Du hast aber schon einen aktiviert bei dir!


----------



## Masterblaster (1. Dezember 2002)

Aber ich habe doch mit Ulead Videocapture in Progressive gecaptured, anders kann man nicht capturen, das ganze sieht auf dem Pc sehr ausgefranst aus und hier wurde mir gesagt ich müsste deinterlacen?
Was denn nun (am besten man liest zum Verständnis nochmal die Beiträge)???


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. Dezember 2002)

Lol ne, MediaStudio captured nicht Progressive...

D.h. wenn du etwas von deiner Kamera aufnimmst, hast du Eine Videodatei bestehend auf 50 Halbbildern/s.
Dieses Video sieht, weil der Monitor mit Vollbildern arbeitet, sehr schlecht aus.

Wenn du diese Datei jetzt in TMPGenc lädst, musst du dir überlegen, für welche Zielgruppe du die SVCD produzieren willst (Auf Fernseher | auf PC/Projektor)

Wenn die Filme nur auf dem Fernseher angezeigt werden sollen, dann wählst du als Source: Interlaced (<-Halbbilder), encode mode auf interlaced und nimmst keinen DeInterlacingfilter.
Dadurch hast du dann eine MPG2 mit 50 Halbbildern/s.

Wenn du die Filme auch PC oder Projektor anschauen willst, stellst du src auf Interlaced aber aktivierst einen deinterlacer und stellst den encode mode auf non interlacing, damit da nachher eine MPG2-Datei mit 25 Vollbildern/s rauskommt, die auf dem PC und dem Projektor viel besser aussieht, aber auf dem Fernseher das Gefühl wecken kann, dass sie leicht ruckelt.


Aus MediaStudio herraus exportierst du bitte nur unkomprimiert in Halbbildern. Wenn du mit Vollbildern exportierst aus MS, musst du bei TMPGenc "Src auf deinterlaced" stellen (da es Vollbilder sind)
Diese Vollbilder haben aber halt noch die Artefakte, sodass du noch einen DeInterlacingfilter anwenden soltest, der dir die Artefakte weghaut.

Interlaced = Videomaterial in Halbbildern
Non Interlaced = Videomaterial in Vollbildern
DeInterlacing = Die Halbbildartefakte reduzieren

Hoffe das hilft...


----------



## Masterblaster (1. Dezember 2002)

Danke für die Tips, ich habe (fast) alles verstanden, doch noch 2 Fragen:

1. Mit welcher Komprimierung soll ich exportieren, unkomprimiert (wird ganz schön groß bei 90 min oder)?
Soll ich in MSP 6.5 in Halbbildern exportieren,wenn ja wie denn: es gibt nur "Vollbild", "Feld Reihenfolge A" und "Feld Reihenfolge B" zum Einstellen?
Was bedeutet eigentlich  "Feld Reihenfolge A/B"?

2. und was meinst du mit "musst du bei TMPGenc "Src auf deinterlaced" stellen (da es Vollbilder sind)". Soll ich etwa bei Source auf "Non-Interlace(Progressive)" stellen oder was?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. Dezember 2002)

> Mit welcher Komprimierung soll ich exportieren, unkomprimiert (wird ganz schön groß bei 90 min oder)?



Möglichst unkomprimiert exportieren auch wenn es groß wird, exportier doch einfach in Chapters a 10min.



> Soll ich in MSP 6.5 in Halbbildern exportieren,wenn ja wie denn: es gibt nur "Vollbild", "Feld Reihenfolge A" und "Feld Reihenfolge



Halbbild gibt es zwei Arten A/B oder B/A. Oberes oder unteres Halbbild zuerst.



> 2. und was meinst du mit "musst du bei TMPGenc "Src auf deinterlaced" stellen (da es Vollbilder sind)". Soll ich etwa bei Source auf "Non-Interlace(Progressive)" stellen oder was?


Correctus


----------



## Masterblaster (27. Dezember 2002)

Ich habe es genau so gemacht und es sieht immernoch schlecht aus:
keine ausfransungen, 
sondern Unschärfe bei horizontal bewegenden Objekten, z. b. schnell fahrende Autos
Ich hab das Gefühl, das ich es mit TMPEG nicht hinbekomme.
Welches Programm kann ich den sonst noch nehmen für
DV/unkomprimiertes AVi -> MPEG2 inkl Deinterlacing?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Sorry war so lange in den Ferien...


Wieviel Festplattenspeicherplatz steht dir maximal zur Verfügung?


----------



## Masterblaster (27. Januar 2003)

*Doppelt gelöst!*

So ich hab jetzt 2 Wege gefunden es zu machen.
Erst jetzt, weil ich immer auf meinem 100Hz Fernseher getestet habe und es dann immer ausgefranst (=irgendwie schlecht) aussieht.
Das ganze Projekt wird vollbildbasiert in UMSP 6.5 in eine AVI DV Typ 2 Datei exportiert.

Dann
a) Mit TMPEG wird unter den Optionen Source Interlace, Field B, Encode mode Interlace (der Rest der Optionen ist egal)
eine MPEG 2 Datei aus der obigen DV Datei erstellt, die dann gut (auf 50 Hz Fernseher) aussieht.

b) Die obige DV Datei wird mittels VirtualDUb geladen, dann wird mit "field" deinterlace und Resize auf 720x 288 (die Hälfte von 576)
eine progressive DV Type 2 Datei erstellt, die man dann mit TMPEG ganz leicht in eine MPEG 2 Datei umwandeln kann (das ganze steht genau in der CT 02/03 oder CT01/03).

In einem subjektivem Bildtest konnte ich keinerlei Qualitätsunterschiede erstellerter Datei der beiden Verfahren feststellen.

@BubiBohnensack
Welches Verfahren würdest du denn preferieren?
Welches müsste theoretisch die bessere Bildqualität liefern?


----------



## goela (27. Januar 2003)

Also ich habe in letzter Zeit etwas mit TMPEG und der Erstellung von SVCD herumexperimentiert.

Ich habe für mich folgendes Rezept herausgefunden.

- Ausgangsmaterial Interlaced DV-AVI Type 1 oder 2.
- VirtualDub Filter: smart deinterlace Frame only differencing sowie smart smoother (diam: 5, thres 25)
- Frameserver starten
- TMPEG alles in non-interlace in MPEG2 konvertieren.

smart smoother oder auch blur zeichnen das Video etwas weicher, aber dadurch kann man auch mit einer Bitrate von 2000 bzw. 2300kb/s ein gutes Ergebnis erzielen. Blockartefakte gibt's damit fast keine.
Klar dass die Detailschärfe darunter leidet, aber ich habe lieber ein leicht weicheres Video dafür keine oder wenige Blockartefakte.
Es ist immer ein Grundrauschen drauf, selbst bei guter Belichtung.

Übrigens Bubi macht gerade eine Pause. Da wirst Du vorläufig keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Masterblaster (27. Januar 2003)

*Blockartefakte*

@goela
Dürften bei 6700 KBit AVG MPEG2 VBR überhaupt Blockartefakte auftreten ohne Weichzeichner?
Meinst du denn die Virtualdub Lösung ist besser/schlechter als das direkt Encoden über TMPEG (warum man da Feld B nehmen muss weiss ich nicht)?
Wo ist überhaupt der Unterschied der beiden Lösungen?


----------



## goela (28. Januar 2003)

Also aus meiner Erfahrung würde ich sagen, dass die erste Variante die bessere ist.

Warum?
Im zweiten Fall hast Du erstens mehr Aufwand und ausserdem wird durch das deinterlace schon weichgezeichnet - also Detailverlust. Dieser wird Dir sehr wahrscheinlich auf einem Fernseher nicht so deutlich auffallen, wenn Du beide Ergebnisse betrachtest.
Ausserdem wirst Du feststellen, wenn Du mal eine Laufschrift über das Bild laufen lässt, diese im ersten Fall mit Field Order B softer über den Bildschirm laufen wird als in der zweiten Variante.

Warum das bei TMPEG trotz progressivem AVI trotzdem Field Order B beim Source ausgewählt werden muss ist auch mir (noch) ein Rätsel. Habe aber ähnliches festgestellt.

Und noch zum Schluss!
Bei einer Bitrate von 6700kb/s wirst Du sicherlich keine Blockartefakte bekommen.

Noch ne Frage: Welchen DVD-Brenner verwendest Du und vor allem welchen Player!


----------



## Masterblaster (28. Januar 2003)

*DVD Brenner*

Fragst du weil du noch keinen hast, aber einen kaufen möchtest.
Ich hab schon ewig den Pioner DVR A03, der ist gut.
DVD-R Rohlinge nehme ich Verbatim, Parrot oder Fuji.
DVD-RW von Verbatim, hatte noch keine Abspielprobleme bei meinen DVD-Playern und die von Freunden (Pioneer 737, JVC DVD-Audio Player, Sony DVP 900, Philips 6XX serie). Sowohl DVD-R als auch DVD-RW gingen, die DVD+RW von meinem Freund gingen auch, nur die DVD+R mochte der JVC nicht immer. Hatte auch mal preiswerte Princo, die gingen aber nur beim Pioneer immer, der liest alles, die anderen hatten bis auf den Sony meistens große Probleme.
Auf Computer DVD-Rom LW laufen alle gut, solange man auf die neueste Firmware updatet, ohne das können die älteren meist nur DVD-R.


----------



## Masterblaster (28. Januar 2003)

*Rauschfilter?*

@goela
Hab noch ne Frage:
Ich habe  mein Videoproejkt mit ner DV Camera gemacht, und das fertige Video hat technisch bedingt Rauschen, das ich mit dem Noise Filter von TMPEG ein wenig lindern möchte. Hab schon mehrere Einstellungen getestet, aber keine Rauschverminderung wahrgenommen.

Hast du Erfahrung mit Rauschfiltern bei TMPEG?


----------



## goela (28. Januar 2003)

Nein leider habe ich keinen DVD-Brenner. Hab erst zu Weihnachten ein DVD-ROM bekommen. Sollten die Preise sich in einem Jahr nochmals halbieren (letztes Jahr ca. 1000sFr jetzt "nur" noch 500sFr.), dann werde ich es mir es überlegen.
Da ich erst jetzt festgestellt habe, dass mein Pioneer DV-444 selbstgebrannte DVDs abspielt wird es gerade für mich als Videofilmer interessant!

Nun aber zu Deiner Frage.
Ich verwendet zwischenzeitlich nur noch VirtualDub und TMPEG in Verbund mit dem Frameserver.
Wenn Du Dir den Mainconcept DV-Codec (DEMO-Version) installierst, dann kannst Du das DV-Material auch in VirtualDub einlesen und anzeigen lassen, auch wenn Du den Microsoft Codec verwendest.
Dort verwende ich immer den Filter "dynamic noise reduction". Damit kann ich schon vorher schauen, was für Einstellungen ich wählen muss, dass das Rauschen gemindert wird.

Funktioniert echt gut!


----------



## Masterblaster (28. Januar 2003)

kann ich auch bei der zweiten Methode, wenn ich mit VDub Deinterlace und resize, den Filter "dynamic noise reduction" einsetzen?

Sieht dann die mit Rauschfilter über Vdub/TMPEG erstellte MPEG2 Datei (Variante a) besser aus als die direkt ohne Deinterlace mit TMPEG encodierte?

Was ganz anderes:
Hast du/jemand Erfahrungen mit DV-In?
Problem:
Wenn ich das Proejkt in UMSP wieder in die Kamera zurückspiele gibt es gelegentlich Tonaussetzer und Klötzchen. ENtweder liegt am zu langsamen Rechner (hab schon P4 2000) , am Programm UMSP 6.5, am Kabel (was bei Pinnacle Karte dabei), an der Firewire Karte (SB Audigy) oder an der Kamera selbst.


----------



## goela (29. Januar 2003)

> kann ich auch bei der zweiten Methode, wenn ich mit VDub Deinterlace und resize, den Filter "dynamic noise reduction" einsetzen?


Ja! Du musst die Filter aber in folgender Reihenfolge anordnen:
- dynamic noise reduction
- deinterlace
- resize


> Sieht dann die mit Rauschfilter über Vdub/TMPEG erstellte MPEG2 Datei (Variante a) besser aus als die direkt ohne Deinterlace mit TMPEG encodierte?


Ausprobieren.

Frage: Warum machst Du überhaupt Resize? Meinst Du nicht, dass es besser ist, die reale Bildgrösse an TMPEG zu schicken, damit hat TMPEG mehr Bildinformation und kann besser optimieren. Ist nur so ne Vermutung. Vielleicht mal ohne Resize ausprobieren.


> Hast du/jemand Erfahrungen mit DV-In?


Ja. Sehr viel sogar!
Also am Rechner wird es nicht liegen, der ist schnell genug. Sowas hatte ich auch schon hin- und wieder. Trat sporadisch auf.
Hast Du einen Screensaver aktiviert. Ich schalte diesen immer aus, wenn ich mein Material zurückspiele.
Schon mal einen Performancetest deiner Festplatte gemacht?
Welches Betriebssystem verwendest Du eigentlich?


----------



## Masterblaster (29. Januar 2003)

Resize mach ich weil das genau so in dem CT Artikel so drin stand, habe aber statt 576 nur 288 eingegeben, wie kam ich darauf?(sah aber trotzdem genauso gut wie das TMPEG Video aus).

Auszug aus dem CT Artikel:
"Leider verfügen einfache Videoschnittprogramme und MPEG-Plug-ins für Brennsoftware kaum über Deinterlacing-Funktionen. Gut, dass es die Freeware VirtualDub gibt - mit ihr lässt sich das einfache Deinterlacing von MainConcept & Co sogar noch verfeinern. 
Zuerst reduziert man das Video auf ein Halbbild: Im Menü Video/Filters/Add-Button den Filter Deinterlace auswählen und Discard field 1 klicken. Anschließend wird das Ganze einfach wieder zu einem Vollbild vergrößert: Filter Resize hinzufügen, Auflösung 720 x 576 eingeben. Der Filter Modus Bicubic rundet beim Vergrößern entstehende hässliche Treppeneffekte ab. 
Das Ergebnis, eine DV-Datei mit 25 Vollbildern pro Sekunde, komprimieren MPEG-Encoder mit deutlich weniger Artefakten. Bei größeren Projekten ist es nicht notwendig und auch nicht zu empfehlen, den Film in voller Länge zu deinterlacen. Schließlich würde man so unnötig Auflösung und damit Details verschenken. Es empfiehlt sich vielmehr, nur die kritischen Sequenzen zu deinterlacen und anschließend beim Videoschnitt neu einzufügen. Zur Erfolgskontrolle kann man die mit VirtualDub bearbeiteten Clips separat komprimieren, das geht wesentlich schneller, als den gesamten Film jeweils neu zu encodieren. 
Nicht so scharf!"

DV-In:
Das mit dem Screensaver könnte hinkommen, aber auch am Anfang des DV-Zurückspielens ins die Kamera hatte ich Klötzchen (können am Band liegen?). 
Ich benutze WIndows 2000, Festplattenübertragungsprobleme dürfte es dank meinem Raid 0 System nicht geben!

Ich werde Beides heute Abend noch mal probieren.


----------



## goela (29. Januar 2003)

Müsste es mal so probieren, wie es in ct geschrieben wurde.
Nur meine Erfahrung mit dem Filter "smart deinterlace" (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem internen Interlacefilter) sind überaus gut!
Mir scheint dieses Verfahren wie es in der ct beschrieben wurde relativ aufwendig. Der "smart deinterlace" Filter bringt ein sehr gutes Ergebnis.
Ich musste feststellen, dass die Detailschärfe bei DV-Material nur minimal verloren geht. Dafür aber kein Interlace-Zittern mehr festzustellen ist. Dies ist besonders angenehm bei Stand- oder Stillszenen.

Bald kann ich meine Erfahrungen in einem Tutorial niederschreiben, welches ich hier dann zur Verfügung stellen werde.

Zu Deinem anderen Problem.
Es könnte durchaus möglich sein, dass das Band oder gar der Videokopf verschmutzt ist. Den die "Aussetzer" die ich bisher hatte, waren nicht so deutlich! Kurzer Bildunterbruch - das wars!


----------



## Masterblaster (30. Januar 2003)

*Filter?*

Ich finde weder den dynamic noise reduction, noch den smart deinterlace filter.
Wo ist er, wie kann ich ihn aktivieren?


----------



## goela (31. Januar 2003)

Sorry hatte ich vergessen, dass dies keine interne Filter sind, sondern die musst Du extra installieren.

- Hier findest Du den Smart interlace filter sowie noch einen anderen Filter.
- Einen sehr guten smart smoother filter findest Du 
hier.
- Den "dynamic noise reduction" Filter und noch andere findest Du hier. 

Zwischenzeitlich war ich nicht untätig. Weitere Tests um die Bildqualität zu verbessern habe ich durchgeführt.

- Nur TMPEG und DV-Material
DV Material mit MVBR (max. 2000, min 300, Video Encoding Interlace, Source Material: Interlace - Field B.
Brachte sehr gutes Ergebnis.

- TMPEG und VirtualDub mit Frameserver
Zwischenzeitlich verwende ich den den Deinterlace Filter nicht mehr, da ich festgestellt habe, wenn ich bei TMPEG alles auf Interlace und Field Order B stelle, mein bisher bestes Ergebnis bekommen habe. Ich will jetzt versuchen, mit Filtern das Eingangsmaterial zu verbessern. Noise reduction, smart smooth usw.
Diese Tests werde ich am Wochenende durchführen.

Bisheriges Fazit:
TMPEG in Kombination mit VirtualDub und Frameserver ist sehr gut für die Komprimierung. Ich kann dort mit Filter experimentieren, kann dort mir schon das Eingangsmaterial (Outputsource VirtualDub) für TMPEG anschauen.

Aber nicht vergessen. Diese Einstellungen und Erkenntnisse stehen immer unter dem Aspekt DV-Material auf eine SVCD zu bannen.
Ziel ist es mein Urlaubsvideo (Länge 150min) auf 3 CD's in guter bis sehr guter Qualität zu bringen.


----------



## Masterblaster (1. Februar 2003)

@ goela
Leider konnte ich die Filter nicht downloaden, weil die Server irgendwie down sind.
Kannst du mir bitte die Filter gepackt per Mail an superminister@bluewin.ch schicken.
Danke


----------



## goela (1. Februar 2003)

Mache ich heute noch!


----------



## Masterblaster (3. Februar 2003)

*Und?*

@goela
Danke für die Filter!

Ich hab mal den DNR Filter getestet, aber egal was ich einstelle,
eine sichtbare Rauschreduktion ist nicht zu sehen.
Jedenfalls nicht auf meinem 19 Zoll Monitor und 32 Zoll Fernseher.

@goela, hast du bei dem Probieren am Wochenende eine gute Methode (Kombination an Filtern) herausgefunden?


----------



## goela (3. Februar 2003)

Also ich sehe schon Unterschiede, wenn ich DNR oder die anderen Filter wie 2dCleaner, smart smooth sowie smart smooth HiQ einsetze.

Gerade in VirtualDub bei der Vorschau kann ich gut erkennen, wie das Rauschen herausgefiltert wird. Bei Innenaufnahmen und schlechtem Licht hat man mit einer miniDV starkes Rauschen und dies kann ich damit lindern. Denn gerade dieses Rauschen erzeugt bei SVCD starke Blockartefakte.
Du erstellst ja DVDs und da arbeitest Du mit grösseren Bitraten vielleicht bemerkst Du deshalb nicht so einen grossen Unterschied!

Für meinen Fall (SVCD max. Bitrate 2000kb/s) habe ich nun einen Kompromis gefunden, mit dem ich gut leben bzw. mein Urlaubsvideo (2,5h) auf 3CDs unterbringen kann.

Ich verwende nun in VirtualDub nur noch den Blur-Filter (Weichzeichnen). Klar wird dadurch das Bild weicher und die Detailschärfe geht etwas verloren. Da ich das Video später nur auf dem Fernseher und mit einem Beamer zeige kann ich diesen Kompromiss eingehen.

Für mich ergeben sich daraus mehr Vorteile als Nachteile:
- Kein Interlaceflimmern mehr (besonders bei Standbildern deutlich)
- Blockartefakte sind fast nicht mehr vorhanden (nur noch bei sehr "actionreiche" Szenen!
- Auch Innenaufnahmen können sich "sehen" lassen.
- Gutes Bild auch mit einer Bitrate von 2000kb/s
- Muss nicht mit 2-pass VBR rechnen lassen, da ich auch mit MVBR nahezu gleiches Ergebnis erzielen kann -> HALBE RECHENZEIT

Nachteil:
- Weniger Detailschärfe


----------



## Masterblaster (4. Februar 2003)

GUT!
Ich will jetzt mein Video fertig machen:
Es ist ein Herbsturlaubsvideo (kein heller SOnnenschein oder so) mit einer DV Kamera gemacht.
Es ist leider systembedingt etwas verrauscht und wird dann zum Schluß mit TMPEG Interlace B, MPEG2 720x576 2-Pass VBR ~6700 KBit, encodiert.

@goela
Welche Filter in Vdub sind deiner Meinung nach am besten zu kombinieren, dass es dann dieses eher große Rauschen entfernt?


----------



## goela (4. Februar 2003)

Wie ja schon geschrieben, verwende ich den Filter Blur (Weichzeichner). Wie ja schon geschrieben verliere ich dort etwas (wirklich etwas) an Detailschärfe. Um dies aber wirklich zu erkennen, muss man das Original kennen. Dafür verschwindet eventuelles Rauschen fast ganz und Blockartefakte gibt es bei einer Datenrate von 2000kb/s auch fast nicht mehr!

Gestern habe ich die ersten 10min des Urlaubfilmes rechnen lassen. Die Qualität war sehr gut. Selbst die kritische Szene in der Tiefgarage (starkes Rauschen und Neonlampenfimmern) wurde perfekt umgesetzt. Nur noch leichtes Rauschen und kein Flimmern mehr.

Meine Vorgehensweise:
- DV-AVI (Type 2) in VirtualDub laden (funktioniert, wenn man sich den Mainconcept DV-Codec installiert - geht mit der Demoversion)
- Filter Blur wählen
- Frameserver starten (Nenne die Datei immer FRAMESERVER.VDR)
- TMPEGEnc starten und Frameserverdatei wählen
- Auftrag in Batch-Encoding hinzufügen
- Batch starten und Option "Shutdown after encoding" selektieren
- Rechner rechnen lassen - schaltet sich dann automatisch ab.

Hat man sein Video in mehreren Teilen, so kann man in VirtualDub mit "Append Videofile" die anderen Teile anhängen.


----------



## Balboa (7. Juli 2003)

Also ich habe das Problem mit Interlacing auch auf meinem Rechner. Wenn ich das Video aber bei einem Freund auf dem PC angucke, sind keine Streifen da. Woran liegt das? Muß ich da nicht etwas an der Grafikkarte umstellen oder liegt es am Monitor?


----------



## goela (8. Juli 2003)

Verwendet ihr auch den gleichen Player? (Windows Media Player etc.)


----------



## Balboa (8. Juli 2003)

Ja wir verwenden den gleichen Player. Es hat sich aber schon erledigt, die Streifen sind doch da. Man kann ja unter Eigenschaften, Advanced beim DV Video Decoder Einstellungen vornehmen. Steht die Qualität auf halb, sind keine Streifen da. Steht sie auf voll, sind streifen da.
Also bekommt man die Streifen ohne Deinterlace und Qualitätsverlust nicht weg. Wie ist das denn eigentlich mit DVD Videos? sind die in einem anderen Format aufgenommen? Da sind ja keine Streifen.


----------



## goela (8. Juli 2003)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, haben DVDs progressives Bildmaterial!


----------

